# MYTHOS-Betatest



## Bumblebee (26. Januar 2011)

Nur der Vollständigkeit halber

Nun kann man sich (endlich) dazu einschreiben
Ich hoffe, dass ich viele "Ex-Mythiker" dort dann wieder antreffe

Hier noch der entsprechende Link

Mythos Europe  Registrieren  Frogster


----------



## eagum (26. Januar 2011)

Hab bisher noch nie von Mythos gehört...Doch was es bisher zu lesen gibt, macht doch Hoffnung; schönes Hack'n'Slay MMO und dazu noch F2P. Auf einen Versuch lass ich es sicher ankommen...


----------



## Bumblebee (26. Januar 2011)

Die Geschichte ist schnell erzählt

Als 2006-2007 die Flagship Studios Hellgate London programmierten merkten sie schnell, dass es eine neue Art von Online-Code brauchte um die Ziele zu verwirklichen
Um nun - ganz unabhängig vom Rest - diesen Code zu (stress-)testen programmierten sie kurzerhand MYTHOS
Natürlich, bedingt durch die "Diablo-Vergangenheit der Programmierer", war Mythos ähnlich gestrickt

Als das dann alles (leider) nicht so erfolgreich war wie erhofft, und die Flagship Studios dicht machen mussten gingen einige von ihnen zu Runic Games
Denen verdanken wir nun TORCHLIGHT; und bald TORCHLIGHT 2


----------



## Teldor1974 (26. Januar 2011)

Ist doch F2P game oder ?? 
Habe ich zusätzlich monatliche kosten ?


----------

